# XD Essentials package



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I just picked up an XD40, 4" model. It came with 2 12rd mags, paperwork, and lock. It is a 2012 model, and is an Essentials Package. No XD gear, just the basics. How much of a difference in price did these sell for? I just paid $299 for this one and feel like I got a great deal for a very fine pistol. Somehow, I missed the whole Essentials offer when they were out there.


----------

